# The Golden Mean | A Composition Tool



## Ventura Photographer (Apr 7, 2011)

I have spent years playing with composition and a little while back I spent more than a few hours playing with this photographer's online composition tool:

The Golden Mean | Photography Composition Tool 

I doesn't work in all browsers... It is only by some kind of obsolete javacode black magic that it works at all) but I'm sure that it works in IE and Firefox (with java enabled).


----------



## asmireet (Apr 19, 2011)

good one dear


----------

